# Kemmner Watches?



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Gents, I am seeking a bit of advice from the forum collective; what is your opinion on Kemmner Watches?

My brother spotted one (I believe it is their "007 Diver" model) on eBay and sent me the link asking for help on it. On the face of it, it seems like a nice enough watch - 39mm size, stainless case, sapphire, AR coating ETA 2824-2 movement and a half way decent bracelet by the looks of things. However, the one he saw listed was £425 pre-owned. That is more than a Stienhart, Squale or CW, but are you getting anything more for your cash?

Advice please?

J


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Roland Kemmner makes timefactors watches He also sells his own on eBay so you would be better off buying direct from him than pre owned. You used to be able to buy direct from him privately as well but I don't know if that still stands.

The quality is as Timefactors as he makes their watches so as good as any equally priced micro brand, the only real issue you may come across is he can sometimes be slow to respond.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Solid from what I've read everywhere.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been after a white turtle for ages. Good quality watches but preowned I'd be looking more at £300 ish.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

i had one of Rolands tonneau watches,quality was faultless.i believe some folk on over on TZUK have had communication issues in the past with warranty work ....


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I have the 007 aged lume so same watch. For context, I bought mine new direct from Roland Kemmner two years ago for £350, admittedly when the £ was stronger against the euro. I sold it but recently bought another used one for less than that. The eBay one is actually £475 BIN.

They are great watches, and far better than a Steinhart Ocean 1 IMO. Everything about the watch is spot on - size, aesthetics, bracelet, lume, timekeeping.

They are rare, and Roland may or may not make another batch, but for now, like hen's teeth. Only you can decide if the asking price is worth paying.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

it'salivejim said:


> The eBay one is actually £475 BIN
> 
> They are rare, like hen's teeth.


 ^^^^I like this bit of your comment. Methinks I'll hang on to mine for a little longer then :biggrin:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

greasemonk said:


> i had one of Rolands tonneau watches,quality was faultless.i believe some folk on over on TZUK have had communication issues in the past with warranty work ....


Don't some of the gang at TZUK have communications issues in general? :-|

Short of the Mk II Kingston (okay, I'm biased), aren't these considered one of the best 6538 homages? Not sure if the dials are gilt and glossy, but most else looks beautiful…!


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Don't some of the gang at TZUK have communications issues in general? :-|
> 
> Short of the Mk II Kingston (okay, I'm biased), aren't these considered one of the best 6538 homages? Not sure if the dials are gilt and glossy, but most else looks beautiful…!


 I had a marine watch made by Roland several years ago. Very good watch especially at its price point I guess similar to Steinhart the hands where chemically blued rather than flame blued like Stowa but then it was also half the price of a Stowa and featured a nice Unitas movement. I also had the Tonneau watch red dial another excellent watch build quality was very good. I think a lot of the problems are more to do with Timefactors watches rather than Kemmners watches, by that I mean people sending directly to Roland rather than through Timefactors for repairs/service issues. I think its a pretty small number of staff working there with a large volume of watches which may be the problem.


----------

